# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Ophthalmic Technicians! Fantastic opportunity for your best career!

## imatters.net

*Fantastic opportunity for your best career as an ophthalmic technician!*
_Join us and work alongside our outstanding ophthalmologists today!_
Competitive wages with crazy good benefits in a comfortable and professional work environment with an opportunity for growth. Work with a great team of physicians, assistants, technicians, and support staff! 
*Who we are*
Our practice is the leader in the delivery of outstanding ophthalmic patient care - our staff is professional yet down to earth to make our patients feel right at home.
We are currently adding amazing ophthalmic technicians to our team- we have careers available for Ophthalmic Assistants*,* Certified Ophthalmic Assistants, and Certified Ophthalmic Technicians. (OA, COA and COT)
Limited Ophthalmic Experience?  We will supplement your training to get you to the next level!
*What your day looks like*
 Our experienced ophthalmic technicians:
- complete eye exams
- manual refraction
- visual fields
-applanation tonometry
- OCT
-fundus photos

*What you should have*
 Certifications of COA, COT are preferred, and we will take you to the next level in your career.
*Benefits* Taking care of you today, tomorrow and 20 years from now! We offer a highly competitive salary and benefits. Bonus:  No weekend hours!!
*Location location location * - *New Hampshire and us!  We are small but mighty!*
Although Lebanon is the smallest city in the State of New Hampshire, *it has been repeatedly recognized as the finest small city to live in*, providing a high quality of life for all citizens through quality services, strong schools, and a close-knit community atmosphere."
*Lets see your future in this or other amazing careers, contact* *Charisse@imatters.net** ,* 
*866-412-4115 x 700.* 
*Meeting the needs of the eye care industry with excellent careers and employers.*
*www.imatters.net 19 years strong, making the best hires in eye care staffing 866.412.4115*

----------

